# Massive coolant leak



## macudc

So ... I found a leak in my PCV system and decided to delete it using a Cloud9 catch can. I "successfully" completed the install of the catch can but ..... I broke something and I now have a massive coolant leak. 

After a mile I realized the temp was climbing and had a look in the engine bay. The attached picture is what I found.

Based on researching this forum I think it I cracked the coolant flange or one of the other plastic fittings but I need to remove the air box to verify. That's a task for tomorrow. 

Any advice of where to look and what needs fixing?


----------



## StuartDB

Can't see anything in the picture? Where is the leak from? The coolant flange above the gearbox might have been yanked about? Fitting your pipes, maybe simply the coolant temp sensor on the top? Or you bashed it and broke it? There's also a metal coolant pipe on the front of the engine connected to the thermostat... the flanges are only a few quid, but probably identify where the leak is actually coming from


----------



## StuartDB

What I noticed when I broke my coolant flange is the metal part is an insert into essentially brittle plastic, and they can sort of rise away from the insert, especially if there's not a washer larger than the metal insert.


----------



## macudc

Phew, when I removed the PCV pipes there was one hard pipe that had a bracket with a nut. I removed that bracket and foolishly did not put the nut back. 

Turns out that the nut (and bracket) also held down the upper part of the coolant hose flange so coolant was squirting out of the engine upwards covering the engine in coolant. 

I buttoned everything up this evening and completed a short test drive. 

Success!!!! (for now)


----------

